

No, you're not entitled to your opinion (2012) - westicle
https://theconversation.edu.au/no-youre-not-entitled-to-your-opinion-9978

======
lutusp
A quote from a philosophy professor: "And this attitude feeds, I suggest, into
the false equivalence between experts and non-experts that is an increasingly
pernicious feature of our public discourse."

A reliance on experts -- clearly not science, which rejects experts and
expertise in favor of evidence. Even philosophers should know this.

"Science is the organized skepticism in the reliability of expert opinion." —
Richard Feynman

